# how to get to desitorrent or bwtorrent invitation?



## tweety_bird_bunny (Oct 25, 2006)

i heard abiut gud hindi torrent sites.... bwtorrent and desitorrents  ....
but cant get to register...plz can sum1 invite me..... i guess they try to restrict ppl to join it but why???? there r vry less indian torrent sites and such restrictions...... 
anyway my email address is --   twet7474@yahoo.com

plz invite me if any1 of u can......


----------



## mehulved (Oct 25, 2006)

There's a separate thread for this in the Invitation thread in Chit Chat section. Post there.


----------

